# Bees & Beekeeping photo gallery



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Fantastic pictures!!!! Very nice!!!! If Illinois wasn't so far away.....


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Professional photos.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Very nice, the last one is now my desktop photo.

Thanks!


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

If you're interested in learning how to take these sorts of close-up images, myself and a couple other bug photographers are teaching a photography workshop in September:


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Stunning! Love the shots on the web site. Especially the foraging bee flying with the pollen baskets - on the first page of your shots. Thank you.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome Pictures. Thanks!


----------

